# Paddock Wood kits??



## sideways2

Greetings!!

So...anyone have any comments on the Paddock Wood kits here in Saskatchewan??


----------



## the_rayway

I am also interested. My hubby has been eyeing them up since they came in.


----------



## cpfan

Paddock Wood kits again!! Heard great things about them a few years ago (maybe 8 years ago), but living in BC, I couldn't get my hands on one at a reasonable price. I would still like to try one, but now I'm in Ontario.

Steve


----------



## sideways2

ROFL!!

They are in Saskatoon here so I'm a few minutes away!! 

Stopped in the other day...full 23L wort in the bag...$45.00!! Just add yeast and bottle in two weeks...

In comparison to Barons...the steps are less...and the wort is more...

I've been making Barons for the past year to my wife's enjoyment...I've finally made the Brown Ale for myself...see how it turns out in a couple of weeks...bottling it this weekend!!

I paid $36.00 for that kit...7.5L wort...add water to top up...

The thing is Paddock Wood makes what they want when they want...and they do have some very distinctive styles...not the norm...should really take a chance!!


----------



## sideways2

Rayway...how much are they there?? Which kit is your hubby looking at doing?? I'm thinking the Toucan Stout for myself!!


----------



## the_rayway

Was looking at the Vienna Lager and the Great Northern Gold. He has a Double Oatmeal Stout ready now with the cold weather (from another company). So looking towards spring next year.

I can't remember what the price point was when I was in last...I was too busy reading all the descriptions - and wishing I could still drink beer


----------



## sideways2

Did you develop an allergy??


----------



## the_rayway

Celiac's Disease 
I used to love my beer!


----------



## sideways2

Gluten free beer!! There are more and more kits showing up out there!!


----------



## the_rayway

You bet! I've tried one, and while it's passable as a beer, it has a very strong metallic taste from the sorghum. I'll be keeping my eyes out for kits that have more rice syrup and millet in them in the future.


----------



## sideways2

Can you recipe up one from scratch??

I'm bouncing ideas off of you cause I have a few friends that are in the same boat...it would be nice to have something for them 

Here are a few I've found:

http://www.breworganic.com/organic-mountain-man-gluten-free-kit.aspx

http://grantsglutenfreehomebrew.webs.com/

http://www.thehomevintner.com/beer-products#view-the-home-vintner-gluten-free-beer-kits

https://homebrewsupplies.ca/product/3313-1009-gluten-free-ingredient/

http://morebeer.com/category/gluten-free-ingredient-kits.html


----------



## the_rayway

Thanks for this! I've been to a few of the websites, but not all of them.

Once I've got a bit of time on my hands, I want another go at an "all grain" GF beer. My first from scratch is here: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f52/my-first-beer-gluten-free-chocolate-vanilla-ale-42072

I'm currently short on time, but long on ideas  I've been collecting some interesting recipes over the last spring/summer and am hoping to try my hand at it again soon.


----------



## sideways2

K...read your posts...thanks!!

Funny though how your hubby didn't have any luck...this summer I did 35 dozen beer (7 kits)...all Barons kits...Lager...Pilsner...Cerveza...all carbonated wonderfully...all by instructions given...yeast provided...all bottled in Grolsch bottles...2 weeks of sitting and off to the fridge...never had one issue...wonder what happened to you?? Maybe Winnipeg weather vs Saskatoon?? ROFL!!! 

The Brown Ale kit that I just did for myself will be ready to drink at Thanksgiving...from that I'm gonna take the taste features and go to Paddock Wood to grab one of their kits...still assuming I'm gonna grab the Toucan Stout!!

I'll keep you posted on that!!

Toodles!!


----------



## the_rayway

Keep us posted! Sounds good - let me know how they taste!!

I totally don't get what happened with his first two batches. The last one (Double Oatmeal Stout) carbonated just fine - but we also added a packet of yeast at bottling.


----------



## sideways2

Well well...apparently my oldest actually listens to me...he showed up yesterday carrying a box of Toucan Stout for my birthday LOL!!!

Running to go get the yeast this morning...gonna go with the London ESB 1968 methinks!! I think that is what PW suggests...


----------



## sideways2

Done!!

Smells great...almost has a hint of molasses...I think it's gonna be yummy!!!


----------



## sideways2

Frickin' YUMMY!!!!!

I sucked the last out of the hose...grabbed a good taste and it was amazing!! As long as it bottles out the same way...I'll be truly happy LOL!!!


----------



## sideways2

BTW...bottled the Stout last Wednesday...49 Grolsch's (500ml bottles) and a half mug left over to chill and taste 

My wife thought it tasted like cold coffee'ish with a hint of bitterness on the end...perfect...she didn't like it though LOL!!! Guinness here we come!!!! 

Oh...and the Baron's Brown Ale...after a month in the bottle...not bad...not great though...would like it a bit more richer and more pronounced as a Brown Ale...color was good...carbonated well...drinks a tad light for me...everyone else enjoyed it though...probably for that same fact!!


----------



## sideways2

Update...

Tasty!!!


----------



## the_rayway

Nice head! And beautiful colour. Looks like a winner


----------



## sideways2

Methinks your hubby should give it a go...taste mellowed a tad...has the dark chocolate after taste...slightly bitter...like 70% instead of 85%...


----------



## Jocelyn

sideways2 said:


> ROFL!!
> 
> They are in Saskatoon here so I'm a few minutes away!!
> 
> Stopped in the other day...full 23L wort in the bag...$45.00!! Just add yeast and bottle in two weeks...
> 
> In comparison to Barons...the steps are less...and the wort is more...
> 
> I've been making Barons for the past year to my wife's enjoyment...I've finally made the Brown Ale for myself...see how it turns out in a couple of weeks...bottling it this weekend!!
> 
> I paid $36.00 for that kit...7.5L wort...add water to top up...
> 
> The thing is Paddock Wood makes what they want when they want...and they do have some very distinctive styles...not the norm...should really take a chance!!




36 for Barron's that seems high! There like 25 here at wine sense paddock is about 45 though. I eye them up all the time but haven't been able to justify the price difference... Yet


----------



## sideways2

Ah ya...but that's Saskatchewan...all booze is high LOL!!! 

Do you make Baron's?? I've made four of their varieties...3 for my wife (Lager, Pilsner, and Cerveza) and the one for me...she really liked all three...but she's a beer and clam girl so those mix up well 

I'm a dark beer guy...the Brown Ale wasn't bad...wasn't as heavy as I would have liked...but the Paddock Wood...that turned out very well...meets all my expectations of a Guinness clone!!

At $45.00 for the kit and $10.00 for the yeast...that generated 49x500ml bottles...$1.12 per beer...equate that to a Guinness...4x440ml is $13.49 or $3.37 per beer...I'd much rather make the Paddock Wood kit!!

Baron's regular kits...for my wife...is $32.99...I get the same amount so it works out to .67 cents per 500ml bottle...or in Labatt Lite terms...about .46 cents per 341ml bottle...at the LBS a 12 pack of Lite goes for $25.99 or $2.16 per bottle...really big difference!!!

I'll continue making Baron's for her and start exploring more Paddock Wood for myself


----------

